# The Trending column.



## Darius_Jedburgh (23 Feb 2021)

The trending column is always full of threads that I've hit the ignore button on. Brexit, Meghan Markle, the Queen dying!!! Showing up in there means that I am not ignoring them. Some of those threads go on for ages and say very little new.
Is there anyway to stop ignored threads appearing in that column, or how can I ignore the whole column. 
Trending is a device for brain dead twitbookers to ensure that they do not miss a single word on any topic. Bit of a contradiction if the stuff in there has been set to ignore.
Can someone look into this, please?


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Feb 2021)

I ignore/block no-one but have mused about being about able to block entire threads started by one or two bods.
No idea if that's possible


----------



## I like Skol (23 Feb 2021)

So there's a 'trending' column is there? Turns out I already have it on ignore so no changes required.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Feb 2021)

Is there any irony that a thread about the Trending column is currently top of the Trending column?

What is more ironic is that I have never noticed there even was a Trending column until this post complaining about it brought it to my attention, however I am sure I have the willpower not to view it again


----------



## I like Skol (23 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> however I am sure I have the willpower not to view it again


Do you mean you are going to 'ignore' it?


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Feb 2021)

You're not alone in finding this a bit irritating. I raised the same point a while ago.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/new-and-trending-threads-ignored-forums.254683/

I suspect it's baked in to the forum software: The new & trending thread widgets don't take into account user ignores. I don't know that, just guessing. It's a shame because it limits the usefulness of the feature.


----------



## Randomnerd (23 Feb 2021)

Ive got this on ignore so I’m not reading it.


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Feb 2021)

I like Skol said:


> So there's a 'trending' column is there? Turns out I already have it on ignore so no changes required.


how do you do that?


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Feb 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> I ignore/block no-one but have mused about* being about able to block entire threads* started by one or two bods.
> No idea if that's possible


Simples, there's an "ignore thread" button at the top of the page, next to the "watch" button. I've worn the print off mine from repeated pressing.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Feb 2021)

I like Skol said:


> Do you mean you are going to 'ignore' it?


Ignore what?


----------



## lazybloke (23 Feb 2021)

r


Darius_Jedburgh said:


> The trending column is always full of threads that I've hit the ignore button on. Brexit, Meghan Markle, the Queen dying!!! Showing up in there means that I am not ignoring them. Some of those threads go on for ages and say very little new.
> Is there anyway to stop ignored threads appearing in that column, or how can I ignore the whole column.
> Trending is a device for brain dead twitbookers to ensure that they do not miss a single word on any topic. Bit of a contradiction if the stuff in there has been set to ignore.
> Can someone look into this, please?


I doubt anyone uses 'Trending' to monitor a thread for new updates, as the link only ever goes to the original post.
Better to use "What's New" or watch & alerts so you can go straight to the first unread reply.

Or for a more general view of trending activity, "What's New" (which does take notice of 'ignores')


----------



## matticus (23 Feb 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> *Trending is a device for brain dead twitbookers to ensure that they do not miss a single word on any topic*. Bit of a contradiction if the stuff in there has been set to ignore.
> Can someone look into this, please?



May I suggest a different way of looking at it? It's like a news report on "_What is trending in the crazy world of those hipsters over at Cyclechat!_"
Like a sort of "_Those crazy foreigners!_" section of a newspaper.

It's not intended to be *useful*.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (23 Feb 2021)

lazybloke said:


> r
> I doubt anyone uses 'Trending' to monitor a thread for new updates, as the link only ever goes to the original post.
> Better to use "What's New" or watch & alerts so you can go straight to the first unread reply.
> 
> Or for a more general view of trending activity, "What's New" (which does take notice of 'ignores')


Same here, I just click "what's new" and then you're seeing the newer stuff and also blocking out any ignored content you might have excluded. 
It's generally only the most abrasive and argument-causing content that makes it into the trending list anyway, so it's quite a nice habit to simply not bother looking at it.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Feb 2021)

Similarly, the Similar threads suggestions..


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Feb 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Is there anyway to stop ignored threads appearing in that column, or how can I ignore the whole column.


*Mod Note:*
Sorry, at the moment the forum's software does not allow for putting the trending threads on ignore.
You could try ignoring those forum sections like we used to do in the old days with newspapers, by not reading the bits we found boring?


----------

